# FishForums T-Shirts



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you would be interested in a FishForums T-shirt of your very own, let us know! So far there are no such shirts, but if there is enough interest in them we will not only make some, but hold a contest for the artwork to go on the shirt. That's right! Your artwork could be plastered on T-shirts all over the continent, and you'd get a nice prize, to boot!
We might even be able to have more than one design if there is enough demand, so if you think it would be fun to have your very own FishForums t-shirt, ( no obligation ) then let us know!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

definitely! I love the idea of forum t-shirts. I think other items would be cool too, such as tank stickers.


----------



## CrystalRose (May 5, 2006)

I think the tshirts would be a great idea!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Great Idea!! ;-)


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah id love for there to be t-shirts to buy.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd wear it to work!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I guess it would just depend on the cost (me being poor and all  )


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*Oooo i think thats an awsome idea!! This'll be really fun  Cant wait!! :fun: *


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Lmao personally I wouldn't wear a t-shirt with fishforums on it (not bashing the site just think it's kind of odd to me), but i'd so totally do that sticker idea


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

i wouldnt mind winning one from a photo contest mabey..


----------



## highliner (Jul 2, 2006)

I'd wear one...but then again, t-shirts are all I wear...it might be nice to have a new, clean one.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

i have crabs said:


> i wouldnt mind winning one from a photo contest mabey..


ditto............


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

*FF t shirts*

cool idea.....always need t shirts


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Count me in!!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

*t-shirts*

Does that mean at the next BBQ we can have a FF wet t-shirt contest?


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

That would be cool


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Unless the shirts were black......


----------

